# Build a World with me ((18+))



## Limedragon27 (Jul 25, 2020)

I know I posted an ad for a custom world in the past, and even with people interested I ended up doing nothing with. This time though I now have a map and a full server ready for use, and decided to do some changes to the original post. This one will be an 18+ server, you don't have to do nsfw sessions with people or even become nsfw verified, however, I would prefer keeping this as adults only.

If you're interested please either let me know or click on the link below, if the link is no good also do let me know!


----------



## Limedragon27 (Dec 23, 2020)

Bumping this, bored as hell and need something to do.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Ok wat kind of world... minecraft, if so maybe realms?


----------



## Limedragon27 (Dec 24, 2020)

Cockynoob666 said:


> Ok wat kind of world... minecraft, if so maybe realms?


No no, a roleplaying world. A 18+ Minecraft server would be weird.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Its a joke


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

R/woosh


----------



## JZLobo (Dec 25, 2020)

Yeah but is it a fantasy world, or sci fi, post-apoc, what's the setting?


----------



## Limedragon27 (Dec 26, 2020)

JZLobo said:


> Yeah but is it a fantasy world, or sci fi, post-apoc, what's the setting?


Forgot to mention that part. I was thinking medieval fantasy, but I'm opened to other ideas as well.


----------

